# Hope it's not a Hybrid



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

The pet store didn't even have this guy labeled. I had to buy him just cuz he was so colorful. He looks a little like my red peacock I got but with yellow. I hope it's just a peacock I never saw before. Can someone please give me their thoughts on what type of a peacock he is.

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 0_0386.jpg
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 0_0387.jpg
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn18 ... 0_0369.jpg


----------



## Jeepguy (Mar 19, 2008)

I would guess german red, I have seen some that have a little yellow. Someone with a better eye will know better. German reds are not hybrids, they are a product of selective breeding


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

honestly im under the impression that most peacocks have been hybridized to bring out better colors. anyways its a nice fish *** seen its species somewhere.. check the chat sometime late at night on weekends. but yeah great fish someone will know it for sure.  gl


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is what is most often called a German Red Peacock or Ruby Red Peacock. It is not a natural occurring fish in Lake Malawi, having been created in Germany. Nobody knows if it is a line bred development, or hybrid. This particular fish appears be be somewhat deformed, with a short body as well. Nice colour though.


----------



## Jeepguy (Mar 19, 2008)

Not starting a debate, but please read this artical, it lays out the german red pretty well.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/red_peacocks.php


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Jeepguy said:


> Not starting a debate, but please read this artical, it lays out the german red pretty well.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/red_peacocks.php


The information contained within this particular article is opinion. That isn't to say that it might be true, but it is not possible to verify the information. Given we are ultimately dealing with unknowns, I'd prefer to err on the side of conservative, and say they "might" be line-bred, but given no factual information, they could be hybrids.

Having said that, even if you take the article as 100% factual, it would seem as though "Ruby Reds" and German Reds have been bred together, which would make hybrids and it is pretty much impossible to tell which you would have.


----------



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

thanks for the replies. I'm going with german red. The atricle was really interesting


----------

